# Is there such thing as fishing too much?



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Pretty good day on the river. Started out really slow. Water temps were 75 in the morning. Things started to fire up around noon. At that time water temp was around 78-80 range. It got up to 82 at the end of the trip. It’s crazy how much river water temp changes. Last week I saw 84. That short rain yesterday must’ve cooled the river down really quick. 

They were hitting topwater, Ned rig, and had a hit on the jackhammer a big pile of wood. Saw a big smallmouth follow the jackhammer but didn’t commit. I lost said jackhammer moments later and I may or may not have said a few words I’m not proud of. 


I lost another real good smallmouth on topwater too. The dang thing literally hit within 3 ft of the kayak. It startled me and I didn’t get a good hookset. One turn on his head and he was gone.











































I have a report to post from rocky fork lake this past weekend too. I’ll get to it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

never had to much money never had to much fun. and so far I've never had to much fishing...LOL.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes I am in fishing burnout now getting ready for waterfowl 42 days but who's counting


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job again! Ask your wife that question!


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Pretty good day on the river. Started out really slow. Water temps were 75 in the morning. Things started to fire up around noon. At that time water temp was around 78-80 range. It got up to 82 at the end of the trip. It’s crazy how much river water temp changes. Last week I saw 84. That short rain yesterday must’ve cooled the river down really quick.
> 
> They were hitting topwater, Ned rig, and had a hit on the jackhammer a big pile of wood. Saw a big smallmouth follow the jackhammer but didn’t commit. I lost said jackhammer moments later and I may or may not have said a few words I’m not proud of.
> 
> ...


Yes there is a such thing as too much fishing and I’m trying to reach that goal. I almost fish too much and nothing else gets done.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice fishes and There's Absolutely no thing as too much fishing !



polebender said:


> Ask your wife that question!


If I make myself a big enough nuisance around the house my wife begs me to get out of the way and go fishing 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

That’s what I do too.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

My wife knows I love fishing. She doesn’t mind


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the thing is if you burn out on walleye fishing just change to something else. mone is the only thing that holds me back. there are at least 100 other species i could fish for until i recouped from the burnout.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

NO!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Sometimes, my body reminds me to take a break, lol. Was just telling the wife, no idea how we fished 7 days straight, morning, noon & night in Canada back in the day.


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> My wife knows I love fishing. She doesn’t mind


Let me guess, you have somewhere between zero and zero kids?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

bowhunter1487 said:


> Let me guess, you have somewhere between zero and zero kids?


Correct. I am not a kids person. Don’t want any lol


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

No such thing as to much fishing! Looks like another great day man.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

whitaker201 said:


> No such thing as to much fishing! Looks like another great day man.


If you ask yourself that question, maybe.........


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

is there such a thing as too much fishing? ARE YOU NUTS NOOOOO LOl 


montagc said:


> If I ever say I’m fishing too much just kill me then and there.
> 
> Nice catches!


same then use me for bait lol


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Sometimes there's too much fishing and not enough catching.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

G-Patt said:


> Sometimes there's too much fishing and not enough catching.


When I get burned out on fishing I try different species and different ways to catch them .Lake ERIE is on FIRE right now and for years to come . Also fishing saltwater is crazy whole new chalk board! SALTWATER FISHING is UNBELIEVABLE ! Especially if you do it in your boat your gear your way real sense of accomplishment,mostly catching not much fishing .


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

No


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

back when the wife and I were very young my wife complained about my fishing to her mother. her mother told her to never complain about my fishing, that it was much better than being in a bar drunk with unscrupulous women. I've been married for 48 yrs and not one complaint, however, she did ask me not to go on one fishing trip, and I didn't go. if I won the lottery I'd fish 10 months out of the yr then hunt for 2 months.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

If fishing too much is a problem, may we all be so afflicted! Nice trip and pics my dude.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

